# Staged vs Animated- Yard Displays



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Mostly static vs mostly animated

Starting my 4th year into my yard haunt I have successfully built out a solid base in concept for my yard haunt. I will continue to add more depth and details to existing but understanding that I have started to think about the next phase of build out. 

I find myself asking this question- Do I want to create a staged static yard haunt, one that would be creating a sort of picture of the scene and focus on detailing and realism or do I begin to build out more animated props? I added my first animated prop last year, a "Monster in a Box" prop that was a standing tombstone knocking out the front of the stone. I used an old ice cream maker motor. Turned out well I thought.. but whats my focus?

My theme is an Abandoned Church and Cemetery. My house is an old brick. I created Styrofoam boards for the windows to board up and will add more detail to home this year. A 22' cemetery stone wall made out of Styrofoam. I use garbage zombies in the cemetery and multiple zombie actors walking all over property and sidewalk.

I have drawn all my life and have enjoy drawing all things Halloween or horror. So as I build out my yard haunt I find that I am enjoying the idea of creating a very realistic scene and expanding the detailing, lighting for a more staged appearance.


I also see the value and the fun in creating animated props but I don't want it to look more on the side of an amusement park prop, if that makes any sense.


I dont know, what are your thoughts or preferences and what has your feedback and experiences been with the Trick or Treaters? mostly static vs mostly animated?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have a primarily static display with window projections and some motor-driven animated props. The feedback we get is "we love your yard" with occasional comments on props they particularly like. The flying crank ghost in an upstairs window draws a lot of comment, particularly from younger kinds who think she's real. That aside, our visitors seem to appreciate it as a whole. They enjoyed it just as much when we had no animated props at all.

Animated props are like actors in that they add another level of interest to a scene. I prefer the more noiseless operation of a motor since that makes a prop's movement seem more realistic. I always associate the sound of pneumatics with an amusement park prop. Don't get me wrong - I've seen many gorgeous pneumatic props and they are a well-loved addition to many people's displays, but the sound kind of flags them as "not real" to me. Just my personal preference.

I think your gut feeling about enhancing detail and realism is sound. The best displays are like great stage settings that make everything you add in the form of static props, animated props, and actors look even better and enhance the experience for your visitors.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with what Roxy said, as a whole, I try to keep most of my props static, for two reasons, one it keeps my haunt simple as I'm limited in storage space, and I want to keep people out of the "display" areas, and movement seems to attract people into those areas. I do have simple movement, a witch stirring a pot, and a simple FCG, but that's it. Besides, I have numerous ghosts in my grave yard, and they are covered with cheese cloth, and that gives a static prop a little movement, simple yet effective.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

As I move from static prop yard haunting into a walkthrough, I find myself asking the same questions. I'm with Roxy that I do not like the noise of pneumatics, for much the same reason - I love the props that come out of that realm. I'm doing a 'period piece' based on hodgepodge Colonial and Victorian themes, so I worry incessantly about breaking the suspension of disbelief. I have yet to start working with motors, but its on the table for this summer... 

Sound is definitely our friend, we've been using heavy atmospheric music from the beginning and this year we're putting all that old musician PA stuff to work. I have two full PA systems and two bluetooth speaker bars. 

Lighting has been my biggest pitfall for years, myself, as I never seem to have enough of it. My facade work disappeared under darkness last year, and I know that our expansion will require us to really focus in on this part. 

Best of luck and I can't wait to see where this takes you! 

Grimm


----------

